# DWA for sale. West Midlands .



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Rattlesnake Canyon is proud to announce that we are now approved as Birmingham's ONLY shop to be able to sell DWA animals.

As such we have various species available :- 

Eyelash Viper cb'14
White Lipped Pit-viper 
Hundred Pace Pit Viper cb'14
Albino Monocled Cobra cb'15
Pigmy Rattlesnake 
Eastern Green Mamba cb'15 
Sri Lankan Pit Viper cb'15 
Gaboon Viper 
Western Diamondback Rattlesnake 
Samar Cobra 

West African Dwarf Crocodile cb'14 

Black Widow 

Prices on our Facebook page. 

Obviously all sales are only to licensed keepers on production of a valid licence, valid insurance and photo i.d. 

Mike and Sharon.


----------



## Antbee123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi how do I find you on Facebook ? I'm after a caiman


----------

